# Gerber Edge for Heat Transfers



## bit_surfer (Jul 12, 2007)

*Hello fellow forum members!* 

Intresting discussion me and my fellow sign shop friends were having this week and thought i would post to get some input...
What to do with these Gerber Edge machines we all own? 
We all decided to keep the machines and start offering short run tshirt orders. 
Well if anybody has some input on type of thermal materials best suited for this process it would be greatly appreciated.

_Anybody processing heat transfers with a Gerber Edge? I would like to hear from you._
_Thank you in advance for all your constructive input.... Drew_


----------



## darwinchristian (Aug 24, 2007)

bit_surfer said:


> What to do with these Gerber Edge machines we all own?


Ha! 

the pains of going digital...

we use the edge for a backup or small jobs that can eat up the stock 15" we've got laying around. 

for tee shirts i haven't found anything that doesn't feel like a bulletproof vest when pressed. i've basically given up hope on finding a suitable material for this purpose. 

(hopefully someone chimes in with how wrong i am...)


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

bit_surfer said:


> *Hello fellow forum members!*
> 
> Intresting discussion me and my fellow sign shop friends were having this week and thought i would post to get some input...
> What to do with these Gerber Edge machines we all own?
> ...


Hi Drew,

We do some transfers on the gerber edge. The product I like to use is color print from imprintables.com . It is very soft and lightweight. The gerber colorprint is very thick, and after about a year you start to see wear on the image from washing (mind you I bleach these shirts as well)

For one offs, its ok. But its expensive once you factor everything in. We have only one customer we use it for....and have told her that once our stock is gone we wont be offering that product anymore.


----------



## bit_surfer (Jul 12, 2007)

thanks robin... hows the opacity on darks with the imprintables media? color doesnt fade using bleach?


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Its amazing on darks! No it doesnt seem to fade in the bleach.....the gerber stuff anyway. That is what I have on some shirts of our own. Im not sure about the imprintables stuff and bleach.

Here is a hat we did with the gerber edge, and color print from imprintables.


----------



## the_bob (Oct 6, 2009)

Robin said:


> We do some transfers on the gerber edge. The product I like to use is color print from imprintables.com . It is very soft and lightweight. The gerber colorprint is very thick, and after about a year you start to see wear on the image from washing (mind you I bleach these shirts as well)


I tried the stuff from Gerber, it is very thick. I called imprintables about colorprint for the edge and they said they don't have anything for use on the edge.

Where can I find Edge ready heat transfer vinyl(that will also do inkjet) that is very thin? Preferably even in Canada?


----------



## Mercury213 (May 22, 2010)

Hi
If there's anyone left on this thread with a Gerber Edge, I need to get some work done. I do 3" round "decals" which need to be UV laminated as well. Most designs are 2 or 3 colors on white vinyl. I usually order about 200 pcs at a time and have been paying about $1. per.

If anyone is interested, I do a lot of these...please let me know.

Jeff


----------

